# KEM CHỐNG NẮNG VẬT LÝ LAI HÓA HỌC: GIẢI PHÁP CHO LÀN DA KÉN CHỌN



## ynmiraheal (4/5/20)

_*“Cuộc chiến” giữa kem chống nắng vật lý và hóa học chưa bao giờ có hồi kết bởi mỗi loại đều có ưu – nhược điểm riêng. Do đó, nhiều thương hiệu mỹ phẩm đã sáng tạo giải pháp tối ưu nhất: kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học.*_ _*Thừa hưởng những ưu điểm của hai loại chống nắng, kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học tốt nhất hứa hẹn là sản phẩm đáng mong chờ cho các cô nàng da nhạy cảm “kén chọn” mỹ phẩm sử dụng.*_





Kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội hơn*1. Kem chống nắng vật lý là gì?*
Kem chống nắng vật lý hay còn được gọi là kem chống nắng vô cơ. Nguyên lý hoạt động của kem chống nắng vật lý là tạo một lớp màng chắn bảo vệ trên bề mặt của da, giúp ngăn chặn, phát tán, phản xạ các tia UV khiến chúng không xuyên qua da. Nhận biết kem chống nắng vật lý với hai thành phần chính: titanium dioxide và zinc oxide.
*Ưu điểm:*

Bảo vệ làn da khỏi tia UVA và UVB.
Hoạt động ngay tức thì sau khi sử dụng lên da mà không cần chờ thời gian thẩm thấu.
Bền vững trong thời gian lâu khi da tiếp xúc với ánh nắng trực tiếp (không phải trong môi trường nước và ẩm)
Ít gây kích ứng cho da, phù hợp cho những làn da nhạy cảm.
Phù hợp với những làn da dễ bị kích ứng nhiệt như đỏ, bỏng rát khi tiếp xúc ánh nắng, kem chống nắng vật lý sẽ làm dịu làn da của bạn.
*Nhược điểm:*

Mau trôi bởi da tiết nhiều dầu và mồ hôi. Nghĩa là lúc bạn hoạt động ngoài trời quá nhiều, tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng, mồ hôi sẽ làm cho kem không giữ được trên da, bạn sẽ phải bôi một lớp kem mới.
Chất kem thường sẽ có màu trắng, không tiệp vào da. Điều này gây bất lợi với những bạn có làn da ngăm.
Rất khó để làn da tiệp màu với lớp kem nền trang điểm.
Chất kem có thể bị dày, gây bí da, khiến lỗ chân lông không được thông thoáng. Với làn da bị đổ dầu sẽ dễ gây sạm và tối da.
*Titanium Dioxide* không chống tia UVA hiệu quả.






Kem chống nắng dạng vật lý được đánh giá cao về độ an toàn với làn da hơn*2. Kem chống nắng hóa học là gì?*
*Kem chống nắng hoá học* còn được gọi là kem chống nắng hữu cơ. Nguyên lý hoạt động của kem chống nắng hóa học là hoạt động như một màng lọc hoá học: Hấp thụ, thẩm thấu tia UV và chuyển hoá chúng thành bước sóng năng lượng thấp hơn, an toàn hơn, không gây tổn hại đến da như tia hồng ngoại. Nhận biết kem chống nắng hóa học với các thành phần như: avobenzone, oxybenzone, sulisobenzone,…
*Ưu điểm:*

Chất kem thường mỏng nhẹ, dễ dàng thấm và tán lên da, phù hợp sử dụng mỗi ngày.
Dễ dàng phối hợp thêm nhiều tinh chất dưỡng da khác trong quy trình dưỡng da.
Không cần phải sử dụng nhiều như Sunblock vì các tia UV sẽ không len lỏi vào giữa các phân tử chống nắng và xâm nhập vào da.
Thấm nhanh vào da hơn, không làm da bị bóng dầu hay “trắng bệch”.
Công thức dễ dàng để bổ sung các thành phần điều trị bổ sung hơn, như *peptide và enzyme* là các thành phần mang lại lợi ích khác cho da.
*Nhược điểm:*

Có khả năng gây ra sự hình thành của các đốm nâu trên da
Đòi hỏi phải sử dụng kem 20 phút trước khi ra ngoài nắng.
Tăng khả năng kích ứng cho da, đặc biệt với những bạn sở hữu làn da khô thiếu độ ẩm.
 Kem chống nắng hóa học thường có chỉ số SPF cao, nếu sử dụng cho da mặt sẽ dễ bị kích ứng, đặc biệt với da nhạy cảm.
Không bền vững dưới ánh nắng khi bạn tiếp xúc trực tiếp, dù ở môi trường khô ráo. Vì thế, bạn cần phải thoa lại sau mỗi 2 tiếng sử dụng.
Không thích hợp với da kích ứng với nhiệt độ vì *kem chống nắng hóa học* chuyển tia UV thành nhiệt, có thể làm da bạn bị ửng đỏ.






Cách nhận biết kem chống nắng vật lý qua thành phần*3. Kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học là gì?*
*Kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học* là loại kem tích hợp cả hai nguyên lý hoạt động vật lý và hóa học nêu trên. Do đó, bạn có thể nhận biết kem vật lý lai hóa học bởi chúng chứa cả 2 thành phần tiêu biểu của kem chống nắng vật lý và hóa học: titanium dioxide và zinc oxide, avobenzone, oxybenzone…
Nguyên lý hoạt động của kem vật lý lai hóa học là vừa giúp khuếch tán tia UV vừa hấp thụ tia UV và chuyển hoá chúng thành bước sóng năng lượng thấp hơn, an toàn hơn. Do đó, kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học vẫn đảm bảo được hiệu quả chống nắng cao. Sự thay đổi khi kết hợp hai loại đó là về kết cấu và thành phần.
*Ưu điểm:*
*Tinosorb* trong kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học có khả năng chống nắng khá cao giúp bảo vệ da khỏi cả hai loại tia UVA và UVB. Ngoài tính bền vững của Tinosorb, các chất này còn có khả năng đặc biệt làm ổn định các thành phần chống nắng hóa học dễ bị thoái hóa dưới nắng, điển hình là *avobenzone và octinoxate*. Nhờ các đặc tính này, kem chống nắng lai chứa *Tinosorb* vừa có tính thẩm mỹ cao, không gây màng trắng trên da, vừa giúp sản phẩm bền vững và giảm bớt đi nỗi lo phải bôi kem lại liên tục.
Tóm tắt một số ưu điểm vượt trội của dòng kem chống nắng lai như sau:

Bền vững trên da và không nhanh trôi.
Vẫn đảm bảo bảo vệ da toàn diện dưới ánh nắng mặt trời.
Khi thoa lên da dễ thẩm thấu hơn, ít để lại màng trắng như kem chống nắng vật lý.
Hạn chế việc gây kích ứng đối với da nhạy cảm và không làm bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
Thành phần dễ dàng tích hợp thêm các chất cấp ẩm và dưỡng da.
*Nhược điểm:*
Tuy sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, nhưng kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học vẫn có khuyết điểm. Chất* tinosorb *sẽ tạo hiệu ứng hơi bóng dầu trên da. Chúng tạo lớp màng bóng sáng tự nhiên cho làn da. Nhiều người lầm tưởng đây là do kem chống nắng bị bóng dầu nhưng không phải. 





Nhiều thương hiệu kem chống nắng nổi tiếng cũng sử dụng công nghệ vật lý lai hóa học*4. Kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học loại nào tốt?*
Hiện nay, rất nhiều hãng *mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc*, Mỹ, Nhật nổi tiếng đã áp dụng công nghệ kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học như Anessa, YN Miraheal, Vichy, La Roche Posay, Innisfree, Biore,… Điểm chung của các loại kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học trên là khi thoa lên da, hầu hết đều không bật tone da và tạo lớp màng bóng sáng tự nhiên.
Kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học loại nào tốt nhất? Các chuyên gia Da liễu Hàn Quốc tư vấn sử dụng kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học của hãng dược mỹ phẩm *YN Miraheal*. Bởi vì kem chống nắng *YN Miraheal Aqua Sun Block *đã được hơn 14 cơ sở Viện Da liễu Yein Hàn Quốc sử dụng. Sản phẩm chuyên được tư vấn cho những làn da nhạy cảm và da đang điều trị da liễu chuyên sâu. Sản phẩm đã được nghiên cứu và sáng lập bởi Viện trưởng viện Da liễu Hàn Quốc *Choi Byung Ik*.





Chuyên gia khuyên dùng kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm tốt nhất YN Miraheal
*YN Miraheal Aqua Sun Block* đã được kiểm nghiệm chất lượng thành phần an toàn với làn da theo giấy công bố *số 77275/18/CBMP-QLD* cấp bởi *Cục Quản lý Dược Việt Nam* ngày 2/10/2018. Thành phần của kem chống nắng này không chứa các thành phần dễ gây kích ứng cho da:

Paraben
 Dầu khoáng
 Benzophenone
Sắc tố nhân tạo
Có chứa nguyên liệu chiết xuất từ động vật.
_Xem thêm: Kem chống nắng đi biển và kem chống nắng hằng ngày có gì khác nhau?_


----------



## saobang (20/8/20)

Chất kem thường sẽ có màu trắng, không tiệp vào da. Điều này gây bất lợi với những bạn có làn da ngăm.


----------



## Ly Lee (27/8/20)

Kem chống nắng vật lý hay còn được gọi là kem chống nắng vô cơ.


----------



## phương11 (15/10/20)

Kem dưỡng mắt có hai loại là kem dưỡng ban ngày và kem dưỡng ban đêm


----------

